# Cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả mà shop kinh doanh và các mẹ phải biết



## uyenlam (22/4/18)

Với trẻ mới sinh hay các em bé, bỉm tã lót luôn là một trong những món đồ thiết yếu nhất. Kinh doanh bỉm tã cũng là một lĩnh vực kinh doanh hot mà mọi người không nên bỏ qua. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay, bỉm giả trà trộn vào thị trường rất nhiều, nếu không nắm rõ *cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả *và cứng rắn hơn trong việc chống hàng nhái, việc kinh doanh và *quản lý hàng hoá* sẽ gặp nhiều khó khăn. Còn đối với các bà mẹ nên tìm hiểu, trang bị kỹ những kiến thức này để biết cách lựa chọn và mua bỉm tốt nhất cho trẻ vừa có giá cả hợp lý.




_Không chỉ shop kinh doanh mà các mẹ cũng cần biết cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả_​
*Vấn nạn kinh doanh bỉm giả*
Tã giấy, bỉm vốn có chứa các hạt siêu thấm polypropylene có khả năng hóa đông nước tiểu ngay lập tức tạo thành chất gel giúp nước tiểu không thấm ngược lên da gây ẩm ướt. Chất lượng của các mặt hàng bỉm và tã giấy cho trẻ dựa trên một số tiêu chí như: Nguyên vật liệu sản xuất, khối lượng, kích thước, khả năng, tốc độ hút nước, độ PH, giới hạn vi trùng không gây bệnh và giới hạn nấm mốc…

Tuy nhiên trên thực tế, vì lợi nhuận không ít những cơ sở gia công, các doanh nghiệp sẵn sàng sản xuất những mặt hàng tã giấy, bỉm giả có bao bì, nhãn hiệu na ná những thương hiệu thông dụng được tin dùng trên thị trường. Một số địa điểm tập trung nhiều cửa hàng chuyên bán các mặt hàng bỉm, tã giấy, băng vệ sinh giả như ở phố Lãn Ông (Hà Nội) ngoài ra là các địa chỉ bán hàng bỉm trần, bỉm thứ phẩm được công khai trên mạng hoặc những người bán rong tại các khu chợ như Thành Công, chợ Ngã Tư Sở…

Các mặt hàng bỉm, tã giấy giả được làm nhái theo các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng như Huggies, Pamper, Bobby Fresh, Nannys… Ngoài ra còn các loại bỉm trần, đóng gói bằng túi nylon không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ, được đóng theo bịch, bán rong với giá chỉ khoảng ½ đến 1/3 giá các loại bỉm uy tín trên thị trường. Các túi bỉm này không có thông tin mặt hàng mà thường chỉ có một mảnh giấy nhỏ ghi tên NSX, hạn sử dụng. Các thông tin khác về thành phần, chỉ dẫn và cách bảo quản… đều không được đề cập đến.

Sở dĩ bỉm trần có giá rẻ hơn nhiều so với bỉm bao bì có đầy đủ thông tin vì không mất chi phí sản xuất, cắt gấp bao bì… Thông thường, các đại lý bán bỉm thứ phẩm, bỉm trần của các hãng nổi tiếng đều tự nhận là có người nhà làm việc trong các công ty sản xuất bỉm để lấy được hàng giá rẻ để bán ra.

Việc sử dụng bỉm giả, bỉm kém chất lượng, không rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới sức khỏe của trẻ. Bỉm giả thường có độ hút kém, không đạt tiêu chuẩn khử trùng tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn phát triển trên làn da vốn nhạy cảm của trẻ em.  Bỉm giả có độ hút kém, gây thấm ngược lại vùng da, gây mầm bệnh ngoài da cũng như các tổn thương khác ở vùng sinh dục, dẫn đến đái buốt, viêm hạch bẹn…




_Không biết cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả sẽ khiến bé nổi mẩn, lở loét, tương lai có thể vô sinh_​
*Các lưu ý khi nhập bỉm, tã giấy để kinh doanh*

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại bỉm, tã lót đa dạng về chủng loại, mẫu mã và giá cả. Để chọn được loại tã giấy, bỉm phù hợp, cần lưu ý:

– Tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin về các loại bỉm, tã trước khi mua. Ví dụ, kích cỡ, chất liệu, kiểu dáng, giá thành. Bỉm có cấu tạo 3 lớp, lớp trong cùng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với da bé nên các mẹ cần kiểm tra trực tiếp bề mặt và chất liệu cẩn thận. Lớp hút với bông và các hạt polymer thấm hút và lớp chống thấm nước làm từ plastic.

Bỉm thích hợp nhất cho da nhạy cảm của trẻ là các loại bỉm không quá dày, hai bên vách chống trào mềm mại và có màng đáy thoáng dạng vải. Tránh các loại bỉm mà phần tiếp xúc với da trẻ có polyester và plastic.

– Để trẻ có thể thoải mái cử động, tùy theo cần nặng của trẻ mà các mẹ chọn bỉm có khả năng co giãn, kích thước phù hợp. Ví dụ, bỉm Newborn dành cho trẻ từ 0-1 tháng tuổi, từ 0-5kg. Tùy từng hãng bỉm size S có thể chia trong khoảng cân nặng từ 0-6kg, 3-7kg, 3-8kg, 4-8kg. Size M có thể chia theo các loại tùy hãng như 5-10kg, 6-10kg, 7-12kg. Size L các hãng có thể chia theo 8-13kg, 9-14kg.Các size lớn như XL, XXL các hãng sẽ chia theo 11-16kg,12-17kg, trên 13kg, trên 14kg hoặc từ 15-25kg.

Tùy theo từng độ tuổi cùng có những hình dạng, loại bỉm khác nhau. Trẻ sơ sinh thường dùng bỉm dán hai bên trong khi trẻ đã biết bò dùng bỉm hai dây dán chặt hơn và trẻ tập đi nên dùng bỉm quần.

– Để chọn bỉm cho các bé gái, các mẹ nên chọn bỉm dày ở giữa, ở phía sau. Bỉm có lớp lót phụ thêm ở phía trước phù hợp cho các bé trai.

*Cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả của một số hãng bỉm thông dụng*

*– Bỉm Pamper:* Bỉm Pamper chính hãng có ưu điểm là mềm, thấm hút tốt nhưng có đáy bằng nylon nên cứng và bí.  Bỉm Pamper thật hàng made in Vietnam có bao bì màu xanh, bao bì màu tím là Pamper nhập khẩu. Trong các loại bỉm Pamper, độ thấm hút của bỉm nhập từ Nhật Bản là có ưu thế hơn, có mã vạch là 49xxxxxx và tiếng Nhật in  trên bao bì sản phẩm.




_Cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả của hãng Pamper Nhật_​
*– Bỉm Bobby:* Ưu điểm của loại bỉm này là có mùi thơm dễ chịu, khá phổ biến, đủ loại, đủ size và có hai loại ban ngày và ban đêm cho các mẹ lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên bỉm Bobby có phần dán băng keo gây tiếng động nên bé dễ bị đánh thức dậy.  Giá bỉm Bobby giao động từ 2.400 đồng đến 2.700 đồng/miếng.

Bỉm Bobby thật thấm hút rất nhanh trong khi bỉm nhái làm giả không có khả năng này. Bỉm thật có bao bì in hình nổi bật, sáng, dễ nhìn, có tem sản xuất với mã vạch đầy đủ. Bỉm Bobby nhái không có tem mã vạch hoặc nếu có thì rất mờ, không nhận biết được.

*– Bỉm Huggies:* Bỉm Huggies có ưu điểm là có chất liệu bông, kết hợp hạt thấm nhỏ li ti chống thấm ngược, bông siêu mỏng, bỉm có độ ôm tốt và chống tràn ra ngoài. Tuy nhiên chiều ngang bỉm hơi hẹp, phần co giãn ở bụng của bỉm hơi cứng và dày. Giá cả của bỉm Huggies giao động từ 3.000 đồng đến 3.500 đồng/cái.  Để phân biệt bỉm Huggies cần lưu ý bỉm Huggies màu xanh là hàng Việt Nam, màu tím là hàng nhập khẩu.

*– Bỉm Nannys:* Bỉm Nannys có ưu điểm là có màng chống ngăn tốt, tuy nhiên bỉm hơi dày, phần dán kéo ở ngoài là giấy, dính gai và hơi cứng. Bỉm Nannys thật có giá giao động từ 3.500 đồng đến 4.000 đồng/cái.

*– Bỉm Goon:* Có ba loại bỉm Goon là Goon Friend (dòng bỉm chất lượng thấp nhất trong số 3 loại Goon), bỉm Goon Thái và Goon nội địa. Đặc điểm của bỉm Goon là mềm mịn như tơ, mỏng, gọn và thấm hút cực tốt. Tuy nhiên giá cả của bỉm Goon khá cao từ 5.000 đồng đến 6.000 đồng/cái.

Ngoài ra, trên thị trường còn có rất nhiều loại bỉm khác như Happy, Petpet, Merries, No wet, Mamy Poko… Mỗi loại bỉm đều có ưu và nhược điểm riêng. Ví dụ, để phân biệt bỉm Merries có thể phân biệt bằng cách xem số lượng bỉm/bịch. Bỉm Merries nội địa các size sẽ chỉ có 2 loại: loại nhỏ là 60 cái còn loại lớn là 88 cái, không có loại 58 hay 62 cái. Nếu số lượng bỉm trong bịch sai những con số trên thì đó là bỉm Merries xuất khẩu hoặc bỉm bị làm giả.

Nếu đang có ý định kinh doanh mặt hàng tã giấy, bỉm, tìm hiểu về đặc tính của các sản phẩm này là việc đầu tiên. Khi tìm nguồn hàng tã giấy, bỉm cần lưu ý biết cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả; lựa chọn kỹ nguồn hàng từ các đại lý phân phối bỉm cho các hãng có uy tín thay vì những mối buôn mập mờ, không rõ nguồn gốc.

Để mua đúng bỉm chính hãng của công ty, tránh mua phải bỉm giả, bỉm thứ cấp, các mẹ nên mua sản phẩm tại các siêu thị, cửa hàng đại lý lớn, uy tín. Trong trường hợp nghi ngờ, để phân biệt bỉm thật và bỉm giả, bỉm nội địa hay nhập khẩu các mẹ có thể tìm cách nhận biết qua mã vạch trên sản phẩm. Mã vạch của Việt Nam là 89, đầu mã 49 là Nhật Bản, 47 là Đài Loan, 69 là Trung Quốc.

Trên đây là những kiến thức cơ bản về cách phân biệt bỉm thật giả không chỉ hữu ích cho các shop kinh doanh mà còn rất cần thiết với các mẹ. Hi vọng qua đây mọi người có thể cảnh giác hơn khi mua bỉm, tã giấy, chọn được đúng hàng chất lượng cao.

_Nguồn: sapo_​


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (23/12/21)

Tã giấy, bỉm vốn có chứa các hạt siêu thấm polypropylene có khả năng hóa đông nước tiểu ngay lập tức tạo thành chất gel giúp nước tiểu không thấm ngược lên da gây ẩm ướt.


----------

